

Coinlab sues Mt.Gox over bitcoin customers - Claudus
http://www.cio.com.au/article/460869/lawsuit_halts_us_bitcoin_exchange_partnership/?fp=16&fpid=1

======
josephagoss
Why didn't Mt.Gox try to set up a division in the USA?

They make far more than enough money to fully comply in the states I don't
understand why they wanted to join with someone else in the first place.

